# 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?



## Christine (8. März 2009)

Meine lieben Mitglieder unser Selbsthilfgruppe der Teichvirusinfizierten, 

*"Mein Teich ist zu klein - seufz "*

Schon mal gehört? Bestimmt! Und mich hat es auch erwischt.

Mein Problem dabei: Ich habe nur ein Rechteck von 2,2 x 4,5 m zur Verfügung. 

Glaubt Ihr, dass kann ein Teich werden? 
Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich, wie ich das gewuppt kriege, so dass ich nachher auch ein bisserl Tiefe im Wasser hab?
So 80 - 90 cm wären schon schön. Mehr wäre natürlich schöner! 

Und kann ich Steilwände ohne zu mauern hinkriegen? 

Für zahlreiche Denkanstöße schon mal vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## nico1985 (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo, ich habe so was auch vor, ich habe aber nur 3m X2,2m platz (im gartenhaus) und will da auch so tief wie möglich 1,5m -2m buddeln! Ich bin aber noch am überlegen wie ich das dann am besten mache! Mit Folie oder Beton! Willst du deine alten Fische dorf wieder rein tun oder willste umrüsten auf Koi? Soll der den an die alte stelle wo jetzt dein teich ist?  oder soll der wo anders hin?

Gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Elschen,
willst du etwa die Miniteichfraktion verlassen ? 

Also ohne Ringanker und dann steile Wände würde ich wohl lassen, es gibt hier irgendwo einen Thread wo die Wand eingestürzt ist.

Ideal wäre es natürlich es zu mauern oder mit Beton zu bauen. Betonschalsteine sind klasse zu verarbeiten, geht schnell und sind nicht so teuer (hätte ich auch machen sollen).

Was hast du denn eigentlich vor ? Willst du nun auch Kois halten ?


----------



## mitch (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo christine,

freut mich zu hören das du nun auch zu den rechteckigen formteichlern gehören willst 

unser teich ist auch nur 3,20 x 2,30 und 1,05 tief und es ist doch was draus geworden ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15603

wenn der boden nicht zu locker ist dann bekommst du auch steilere seitenwände hin ohne zu mauern. mehr tiefe bekommst du auch wenn du einen rand drumherum machst - hat so seine vor und nachteile.

bei der größe werden da ca. 4000 - 6000 ltr wasser reingehen, also net zu viele fische reinsetzen .

eventuelle rohrdurchführungen durch die folie (filter, pumpenschacht,... ) beim planen net vergessen - ich habe da net drangedacht 

ansonsten gutes gelingen


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



nico1985 schrieb:


> Willst du deine alten Fische dorf wieder rein tun oder willste umrüsten auf Koi? Soll der den an die alte stelle wo jetzt dein teich ist?  oder soll der wo anders hin?


Hallo Nico,

also meine "alten" Fische sollen da auf jeden Fall rein, denn mein Kleinteich wird verschwinden. Darüber ist nämlich ein Obstbaum und auf die Dauer funktioniert das nicht zusammen. Und eine Vergrößerung ist dort nicht möglich. Das wird ein Beet, in dem der Plätscherbrunnen hinkommt. Denn der steht dort, wo der neue Teich hin soll.



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Elschen,
> willst du etwa die Miniteichfraktion verlassen ?



Nein, auf gar keinen Fall, Badewanne, Plätscherbrunnen, Waschmaschine usw. bleiben ja!



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also ohne Ringanker und dann steile Wände würde ich wohl lassen, es gibt hier irgendwo einen Thread wo die Wand eingestürzt ist.
> 
> Ideal wäre es natürlich es zu mauern oder mit Beton zu bauen. Betonschalsteine sind klasse zu verarbeiten, geht schnell und sind nicht so teuer (hätte ich auch machen sollen).
> 
> Was hast du denn eigentlich vor ? Willst du nun auch Kois halten ?



Betonschalsteine werd ich mir anschauen. Der Boden dürfte sehr verdichtet sein. Seit über 30 Jahren eine gepflasterte Fläche, die vor ein paar Jahren noch von einer Betonbirne weiter komprimiert wurde.

Kois? Hmm  eher nicht, auf jeden Fall bestimmt nicht im Sinne der Koispezies. Ich dachte eher noch an ein bisserl Kleinvieh wie Goldelritzen z.B. oder - wenn sie sich wirklich als winterhart erweisen - vielleicht ein paar Notropis.



mitch schrieb:


> hallo christine,
> 
> freut mich zu hören das du nun auch zu den rechteckigen formteichlern gehören willst
> 
> ...



Danke, lieber Mitch. Bei Deinem Teich finde ich den Rand mit den Granitsteinen sehr interessant. Die tauchen bei uns im Garten nämlich öfter auf, das würde ganz gut passen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du damit die Folie hältst?

Ich werde mal versuchen aufzuzeichnen, wie ich mir das Ganze vorgestellt habe...


----------



## mitch (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo 

ja die steine halten die folie fest:

 


da die proportionen deines teiches eine schuhschachtel ähneln so als tip:
nimm eine alte schachtel und feuchten sand und modelliere dir dein teichprofil so kannst du erstmal testen.

oder nimm Google SketchUp dann kommt so was raus:


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi Mitch,

da brauch ich mir ja keine Gedanken zu machen...Zeichnung ist ja schon fertig 

Hast Du die Steine irgendwie eingemörtelt?


----------



## mitch (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo christine,

die steine liegen ohne zement am rand, die lücken sind nur mit sand + kies verfüllt - falls mal was zu ändern ist


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Sodele, Else hat gemalt.

So stell ich mir das vor, wenn es fertig ist:

 

 

Rein rechnerisch komme ich bei dem Plan auf etwas über 5.000 Liter. Das ist doch ganz ordentlich, oder?

Was definitiv nicht geplant ist, ist ein BA oder ähnliches. Ich bin ja froh, das die Folie dicht ist. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, was uns beim graben wirklich erwartet .

Als wir das letze Mal gebuddelt haben, haben wir in ein Meter Tiefe eine alte Brille gefunden und waren sehr froh, dass der Besitzer sie nicht mehr auf hatte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Du machst dir beim Folie verlegen Probleme ohne Ende damit Elschen 

Denk nochmal drüber nach


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Du meinst also, lieber so eine einfache Treppenform, wie Mitch vorgeschlagen hat?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Nee Christine (muss jetzt mal ernst werden)
Was hast du denn vor ? Ist dir das eigentlich klar ? Fischteich ? Pflanzenteich ? Oder wie jetzt ?
Aber das was du da vor hast ist echt halbbacken


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Lieber Uwe,

das, was Du gar nicht magst: Ein Teich mit vielen Pflanzen, wenig Technik und ein paar Fischlein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Dann mach es so wie Mitch  Ist wirklich einfacher.

Aber weißt du eigentlich wie Spannend ein Koiteich sein kann mit viel Technik und ner Menge technischer Spielereien ? Total interessant


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Für kleine Jungs bestimmt - aber ich bin doch ein 



Ich hab das nicht so mit Technik. Bin ich völlig unbegabt...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Ich bin bei dir Elschen  Bekommen wir schon hin 

Mich interessiert nur dein Sinneswandel, weg vom Miniteich


----------



## mitch (8. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo,

ja das mit den stufen im bild  , ist schon ein kreuz, im zeichenprogramm schauts einfach aus und dann beim folien verlegen gehts los :crazy.

die stufen sollten nur exemplarisch sein, hier muss jeder selber entscheiden wie er sein teichinneres haben will.

ich würde jedenfalls bei der grösse die tiefste stelle auch links machen.

probier ruhig mal das sandmodell mit küchenfolie auszulegen - irgendeine passende form wird sich dann schon finden


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Jetzt hab ich noch mal nachgedacht und gemalt.

Bei rausgekommen ist der Versuch, die spitzwinkligen Ecken zu entschärfen in der Hoffnung, daß sich die Folie dann weniger widerspenstig zeigt.

Das Ergebnis sieht jetzt so aus:
 

Versehentlich hat sich bei dieser Planung noch ein größeres Volumen ergeben  - natürlich rein rechnerisch bei einer Tiefe von


0,90 m = ca. 6,1 m³
1,00 m = ca. 6,6 m³
1,20 m = ca. 7,7 m³
1,50 m = ca. 9,4 m³

Ist halt abhängig von der Bodenbeschaffenheit. 

Anmerkung: Grundwasser dürfte eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Wir haben seinerzeit mal versucht, einen Brunnen bohren zu lassen, aber die ersten wasserführenden Schichten sind bei ca. 7 m und nicht brunnentauglich. :?

So, was meint Ihr? Besser?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Elschen,
jetzt hast du alles noch schlimmer gemacht. 

Hast du schon einmal über das Folienschweißen nachgedacht. Ist bei deiner Teichgröße auch Bezahlbar.


----------



## mitch (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo,

vieleicht gibt es ja jemanden der sich mit folien-origami auskennt , ansosnsten wäre folienschweißen ne gute idee


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Elschen,Du solltest so bauen daß Du Folie in der Größe von 10m mal 4,40m brauchst, dann Kannst Du von mir meinen Rest haben zum halben Preis. EPDM 1,15mm Neupeis 6 Euro..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

..hab auch noch ein Teil 7m mal 2,20m für deinen Bachlauf.


----------



## AMR (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

na

also ich finde das konzept schon sehr gut mit den abgerundeten ecken, wenn du es noch schaffen solltest 1,20 tief zu kommen, wirst du wohl freude an deinem teich haben


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Lieber Werner, danke  für Dein Angebot!

Lieber Alex, danke für Deine moralische Unterstützung !

Mitch und Uwe: Wollt ihr mir sagen, das rechte Winkel leichter auszulegen sind? Wenn ich die Ecken wieder eckig mache, wird der Teich noch größer  Aber Volumen kann man ja nie genug haben, gell?

Lieber Mitch, Folien-Origami wollte ich schon immer machen! Denn ich befürchte, Folienschweißen ist in in meinem Budget nicht enthalten, da ich das Graben schon machen lassen muss... (hab Rücken) und lieber in eine bessere Folie und anständiges Vlies investiere.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Es ist ganz Simpel Christine, 
jede Ecke die du hast, musst du "wegfalten" umso mehr Ecken, umso mehr Falten


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Lieber Uwe,

falten kann ich - zwar besser zusammenfalten als wegfalten -  aber das krieg ich hin. Ich werde meinen Plan noch mal überarbeiten.


----------



## Ogi (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,

unser Teich hat auch die Größe wie in deiner Planung.
Am anfang hatten wir auch Findlinge und Pflanzen im Teich aber mit der Zeit haben wir wieder alles aus dem Teich entfernt.

Der nächste Umbau ist auch in Planung.

Gruß

Werner


----------



## Jogibärle (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo Christine,


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Du machst dir beim Folie verlegen Probleme ohne Ende damit Elschen
> 
> Denk nochmal drüber nach



warum soviele Randzonen:crazy? Ok wenn ein du ein Pflanzenfreund bist im Teich, dann würde ich es anders gestalten. 
Zitat von Uwe, er hat recht


grüße Jürgen


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Jogibärle schrieb:


> Ok wenn ein du ein Pflanzenfreund bist im Teich, dann würde ich es anders gestalten.



Hi Jogi,

ja - wie denn? Ich bin ja noch in der Planungsphase und für jede Anregung dankbar.

Also - her mit den guten Ideen!


----------



## simon (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo christine
meine empfehlung wäre in deinem fall einen streifen 10-30cm tiefe ringsrum langsam abfallend(zumindest 3seiten wegen platz) ,lässt sich viel leichter gestalten weil man mehrere optionen hat was die pflanzen angeht.die 60cm stufe würd ich weglassen(lieber die obere stufe grösser und dann hiermit volumen schaffen).
ich habe meinen teich 170cm tief steil abfallend ohne mauer oder beton,kommt auf die bodenverhältnisse an.
gruss simon


----------



## Annett (15. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,

ich würde aber schon noch, entgegen Simons Vorschlag  , ein oder mehrere Stellen für Seerosen einplanen. Muss ja keine durchgängige Zone sein.... 
Die Halbzwerge vertragen keine großen Tiefen, d.h. der Teichgrund ist eher nichts für sie. 
Normale Sorten schränken durch ihr starkes Wuchsverhalten die Sammelleidenschaft in kleineren Teichen stark ein.


----------



## Christine (16. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Moin,

so - ich habe fertig. Es bleibt insgesamt bei den geplanten Stufen, jedoch stark vereinfacht - wie ursprünglich von Mitch vorgeschlagen - nur halt anders aufgeteilt (irgendwas muss ich doch ändern ).

Das sieht jetzt so aus: 
 

Eine weiterer Pflanzbereich für kleinere Seerosen wird eventuell nachträglich über der Folie eingesetzt. Da denk ich noch drüber nach.


----------



## Jogibärle (29. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo Christine,

ja so ist es besser. Jetzt könntest in der Länge die Folie ganz auslegen und dann beide Seiten extra anbringen und dann das ganze verschweißen (mein Vorschlag) hättest dann keine Falten


grüße Jürgen


----------



## Christine (29. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Jürgen,

das Schweißen könnte ich selbst nicht machen, weil ich denke, dazu braucht man Übung. Das heißt, ich müsste jemanden suchen, der das kann. In einem anderen Beitrag hab ich grad gelesen, das eventuell ein Dachdecker da weiterhelfen kann. Mal schauen. 

Eigentlich neige ich eher zum "Folienorigami", wie Mitch das so hübsch nannte, weil es mir widerstrebt, etwas Heiles zu zerschneiden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

und unter den umgeklappten Folienrändern siedeln sich ja gern __ frösche oder __ molche an. ...


wann solls den losgehen mit der buddelei ?


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,

hier ein Vorschlag von mir https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9

so ähnlich ist auch mein Teich, nur rechtwinklig wie in deiner Planung und es läuft auch sehr gut.

Musst nur ein wenig umdenken, grosse Pflanzen im Hintergrund und die kleinen vorne.

Ein flacher Bereich mit feinen Kies und Flieswasser fördert die Selbstreinigung des Wassers, brauchst keinen Bioreaktor:crazy und die Fische lieben es sich in einem Bachbett zu tummeln. 

Ich denke meine Higtechfiterung und den Besatz kennst Du, so sollte es mit ein paar kleinen Fischen in einem ähnlich großen Teich allemal klappen.


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Werner!

Wegen Deiner "Hightech-Filteranlage"  hätte ich Dich eh noch mal kontaktiert. Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, falls einen Filter, dann den Filter selbst links zu plazieren - entweder im Teich auf der 60 cm Stufe oder links daneben, den Saugstutzen oder was auch immer im Tiefbereich und den Wasserrücklauf rechts in der 10 cm Zone. 

Der Wasserrücklauf, soll - wie jetzt auch - über ein Mini-Fels-Wasserfällchen erfolgen, dass die Verwirbelung ein wenig abmildert, rauschende Niagarafälle kommen nicht in Frage. Bei meinem jetzigen Teichlein hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der Schmodder dadurch sehr gut gleich davor absetzt und leicht abgekeschert werden kann. Denn bisher habe ich ja keinen Filter.

Das die Fischis die Strömung lieben, hab ich grad gestern wieder gesehen. Die Pumpe etwas höher gedreht und aus allen Ecken kamen sie an


----------



## Jogibärle (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> und unter den umgeklappten Folienrändern siedeln sich ja gern __ frösche oder __ molche an. ...
> 
> 
> wann solls den losgehen mit der buddelei ?




Der eine sagt viele Falten sind wieder Problemzonen für Bakterien, der eine sagt da würden sich Molche und gern Frösche ansiedeln.
Man kann es keinem recht machen


grüße:hai

PS: Ich will keine Falten an mir


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Die Frage von Nikyo hat jetzt einen eigenen Thread! Guckt Ihr bitte mal hier - gilt insbesondere für Mitch:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20733


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

So,

wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, geht es Montag los


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Tach allerseits,

seit Tagen nur geräumt, Montag sollen die alten Steine hoch, Dienstag beginnt das Graben.

Hier sollen mit ein bisschen Glück Ostern eine neue Terrase und die Grube für Elses neuen Teich entstanden sein.
 

Und sie findet das ganze gar nicht lustig, schließlich haben wir ihre Wohnung komplett umgeräumt...:evil


----------



## Inken (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi Christine!

Wie schön, bei euch geht's auch los!! 

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim Buddeln, gemeinsam schwitzt es sich auch viel besser! 

Und ab Montag soll die Sonne auch wieder brüllen, also Cam und Sonnencreme bereithalten.. 

Der Norden gräbt!


----------



## Marlowe (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Liebes Elschen!

Mir ist bisher Deine Planung nicht begegnet, sonst hätte ich
doch längst meinen Senf beigefügt!

Ich finde Dein Vorhaben klasse und weiß ganz genau, dass Du
ein Paradies erschaffen wirst!

Das Wetter spielt mit, und bald ist der ganze Streß des Neuen..und leider auch das Schöne am Planen vorbei.

Fühle Dich umarmt und...viel Erfolg!


Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## Pauli06 (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,
mein Teich ist 2,70 X1,170 80cm tief
hat auch senkrechte Wände, vor zwanzig Jahren angelegt,
in all den Jahren hat es nie Probleme mit der Folie gegeben ( bis letztes Jahr)
Ich hatte immer ein paar Goldfische und eine Kröte, alles ohne Technik.
Aber wir haben hier schweren Lehmboden.
Wie der Teich jetzt ohne Folie aussieht siehst du auf dem Foto.
Gruß Inge


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo, kleines Update: 

Gestern die Fläche komplett geräumt. Mein Gott, was sammelt man nur für Gerümpel an, wenn man nur genug Ecken hat.

Leider musste mein *Moorbeet* dabei dran glauben. Da es voll beim besten Willen nicht zu transportieren war (zum einen allein wegen des Gewichts, zum anderen Wegen der Gefahr des Auseinanderbrechens), musste ich es gestern abend kurzerhand auseinandernehmen. Sobald die neue Terrasse fertig ist, kann ich es dann ja wieder zusammensetzen, mein Moorpuzzle.

Tja, und die Jungs, die heute die alten Steine aufnehmen und abtransportieren wollen, hab sich wohl ein wenig überschätzt. Sie schaffen heute nur drei Fuhren, die vierte dann morgen früh. Da kommen auch die neuen Steine und der Teichbuddler. 

(Ich komm mir vor, wie auf'm Bahnhof )


----------



## Marlowe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Liebes Elschen!


Nun bin ich aber mal dran:  PHOTOS?






Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Servus Christine

Muß mich Marlowe anschließen :smoki

Wo sind die Fotos 

Denn wir sind ja üüüüüberhaupt nicht neugierig 

Wünsche Dir frohe Ostern


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Na, Ihr kleinen Neugiers!

Leider gibt es im Moment noch nicht soviel zu sehen. Aktueller Stand in meinem Fotoalbum: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/208


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Zwischenstand: Heute ist das Vlies gekommen, die Folie wurde für Mittwoch avisiert :freu


----------



## Inken (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Na wunderbar! 
Seid ihr denn soweit, um verlegen zu können? Wer weiß, wie lange sich das Wetter noch hält...


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi Inken,

ja - das ist das Problem - die Prognose fürs Wochenende ist nicht so prickelnd. Mal schauen, ob ich die Folie schon Donnerstag ins Loch kriege. Dazu muss ich aber noch Bodengrund besorgen. Mann o Mann, diese Hektik...


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi,

es ist natürlich alles ganz anders gekommen. 

Am Freitag waren die Handwerker endlich vom Hof. Dann ging es erst einmal an das Entfernen von Staub, Steinen und Zementresten, das Sichten von Flurschäden und das wieder wohnlich machen der Terrasse. Nachdem wir schon Ostern auf der Baustelle gesessen haben, hatte das absolute Priorität.

Inzwischen sind auch die Reste meines Baumaterials da. Also hab ich heute noch mal ein bisschen im Teichloch gepickert - eigentlich wollte ich nur ein paar Wurzeln entfernen und dann war da noch so ein blöder Stein, der rausschaute...


 
Tja, das war ja ein nettes Osterei.  Und nicht das einzige, aber das größte. Vermutlich ein Stück alter Fenstersturz. Ich konnte es kaum heben. Die anderen waren zum Glück nur Ziegelbruchstücke, die habe ich wieder in das Loch reingestopft, damit mir die Oberfläche nicht wegbricht. Aber wie krieg ich das zu und glatt? 


 

Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken an Bauschaum gespielt 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine handwerklich untalentierte Möchtegernteichbauerin?

Hier noch ein Gesamtblick:


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo christine,

die baustelle ist ja nicht mehr als solche zu erkennen, habt ihr gezaubert  

die idee mit dem bauschaum finde ich  zur sicherheit an der stelle vieleicht ne extra lage viles und gut ist. 

du kannst auch etwas mörtel anrühren und die spitzen ecken darunter verstecken - aber das musst du dann bei der nächsten erweiterung ja dann wieder mühevoll rausklopen  - also nimm den bauschaum


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Moin.

Also ich würde ein vermörteln/verputzen bevorzugen. Ob Bauschaum unter diesen Bedingungen lange genug stabil bleibt? 
Oder nimm Lehm, weich ihn ein und papp damit das Loch zu... unser Haus steht seit >100 Jahren und ist aus Stampflehm gebaut.


----------



## Eugen (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi Christine,

mit Bauschaum sollte es funktionieren.
Und "stabil" bleibt der mind. 10 Jahre.
(solang hält er nun bei mir)
Aber bisdahin hast du dein Teichlein sicher nochmals vergrößert.


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für die aufbauenden Worte. 

Lehm hab ich leider nicht, Mörtel möcht ich nicht so gerne nehmen, weil ich Bedenken habe, das mir das rausbricht und das Loch mehr vergrößert. Ich werd wohl den Bauschaum nehmen. Fenster und Türen werden ja wohl auch damit eingebaut, werden nass und müssen Erschütterungen hinnehmen. Und mit der Spraydose kann Frau umgehen 

Ach - und übrigens - ein Erweiterung ist nicht vorgesehen. Zumindest nicht an dieser Stelle. Wir graben auf unserem Grundstück immer so, dass jede Ecke mal dran kommt


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

inzwischen hat sich doch einiges getan!

Am 23.04. wurde geschäumt und (doch) gemörtelt - allerdings nur das Dränrohr, dass später die Sumpfzone abstützen soll.


 

Am 24.04. wurde gevliest:


 

Am heute um 11:50 - die Folie ist drin!


 

Um 12:06 Uhr hieß es Wasser marsch!


 

Um 17:44 wurde der erwünschte Wasserstand erreicht und 125 kg Sand auf dem Grund verteilt.


 

Dank widriger Umstände hat die Wasseruhr leider bei einem Stand 3.200 Litern erst einmal halt gemacht. Viel mehr wird es wohl auch nicht mehr werden. Und auch das Folienorigami ist nicht ganz nach Wunsch geraten, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Die Arbeit ist getan, jetzt kommt das Vergnügen - die Gestaltung. Nebenbei habe ich noch die kleine Badewanne und das Moorbeet wieder an den ursprünglichen Standorten recycelt.


 

Und nachdem die Badewanne wieder in der Sonne stand und sich das Wasser erwärmte, konnte man mehrere Dinge beobachten: 

1. Die Posthornschnecken begangen spontan mit ihrem Programm zur Arterhaltung


 
2. Die kleinen __ Schnecken (Blasenschnecken) feierten eine Orgie
3. Die Algen liesen sich nicht lumpen und begangen auf Kommando zu blühen - am Abend war schon ein leichter grüner Schaum auf der Oberfläche wahrzunehmen.
4. Die Seerose hat trotz des schattigen Asyls schon die erste Knospe angesetzt.


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Liebe Christine,

super, der Hauptbatzen Arbeit ist vollbracht!!

Da habt ihr nochmal ordentlich Gas gegeben und wie Du schon so passend schreibst


blumenelse schrieb:


> Die Arbeit ist getan, jetzt kommt das Vergnügen - die Gestaltung.



Das macht zum Abschluss dann nochmal so richtig Spaß, toll!! 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Na, das sieht doch schon ganz toll aus  - > Viel Erfolg und Kraft weiterhin !


----------



## Inken (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

 Da ist man mal drei Tage nicht on, und bei Christine ist der Teich fast fertig!

     Klasse!!!!!!!!




 Bei uns läuft heute auch Wasser ein! Ich schlage vor, wir plündern gemeinam Werners Shop!


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Inken schrieb:


> Bei uns läuft heute auch Wasser ein! Ich schlage vor, wir plündern gemeinam Werners Shop!



 Mein Paket ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Update:

Nachdem ich Anfang Mai wegen fehlenden Materials einen kleinen Baustopp eingelegt habe, ging es am letzten Wochenende weiter. 

Das Mörteln der Steine hat sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen - einfach weil dieses ständige Hoch und Runter der 7-kg-Klopse ganz schön auf die Gelenke geht, wenn man eine untrainierte Schreibtischtäterin ist. 

ach Ich weiß, Simon, Du hättest zwei Stunden gebraucht )

Stand 9. Mai:


 

Gestern abend sah es dann so aus - fast schon ein richtiger Teich. 


 

Was mich noch völlig irritiert, weil ich das nicht gewohnt bin - das Wasser im neuen Teich ist richtig schön grün. Meine erste Algenblüte - Hurrah :crazy

Ein bisschen wehmütig ist mir schon, weil ich ja gleichzeitig den alten Teich abbaue. 



 

Es war ein schöner Teich und wir hatten eine schöne Zeit miteinander.

Diversen __ Kröten und Fröschen habe ich schon versucht, ihr neues Planschbecken schmackhaft zu machen. Einige haben es auch von ganz alleine gefunden. Nur Famlie Molch habe ich gestern in Schutzhaft nehmen müssen. Diese kleinen, filigranen Bieter sind so schwer zu sehen - insbesondere wenn man Modder aufwirbelt. Und ich möchte sie nicht versehentlich mit der Schaufel erwischen oder mit einem Stein. 



 

Heute wird ihre Lieblingsecke umgesetzt - dann dürfen sie auch wieder raus. Es ist übrigens ein Bigamist mit zwei Damen


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi Christine

na das sieht doch schon recht nett aus.
Hast du auch daran gedacht,dass Familie Molch mal spazieren gehen wollen 
Immo brauchen sie ja Steigeisen oder Saugnäpfe.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi Eugen, ja - sind inzwischen in einem anderen Bottich. Mit Pausenstein.


----------



## Inken (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Wow, Christine! Das sieht ja klasse aus! 

Nicht, dass ich jetzt grad grün vor Neid werde, weil du schon so weit bist.. :__ nase Bei uns wurde gestern das Wasser wieder abgepumpt, die Pflanzen sind zwischengeparkt..

Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert, bis sich der Mull vom Sand gesetzt hat und das Wasser wieder klarer wurde?

Und du mauerst selber? Respekt!!! Bei mir würde Männe völlig bleich daneben stehen, jeden Handgriff kommentieren und am Ende doch alles selber machen!


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Inken schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert, bis sich der Mull vom Sand gesetzt hat und das Wasser wieder klarer wurde?



Zwei bis drei Tage. Dann hab ich noch mal nachgelegt, da ging es schneller, weil mir ein starker Regen geholfen hat.



Inken schrieb:


> Und du mauerst selber? Respekt!!! Bei mir würde Männe völlig bleich daneben stehen, jeden Handgriff kommentieren und am Ende doch alles selber machen!



Naja - so ähnlich würde es normalerweise bei uns auch laufen. Aber Huby hat keine Zeit. Und ob das was geworden ist, wird der nächste Winter zeigen...


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo christine,

  super geworden


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Danke Mitch   aber ist doch noch nich fertich...


----------



## zickenkind (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hey Christine,

Hut ab, oder den Hut auf je nach dem wie Du es willst. Da ich Deine Planung von Anfang an verfolgt habe darfst Du Dir jetzt in meinem NAMEN ORDENTLICH auf die Schulter KLOPFEN ! ! ! ! !!!  Toll was Du da geleistet hast. Na und richtig schön so intregiert von der Terasse. Wünsche Dir viele schöne Stunden dort. Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das Du weniger Bilder machen must..................

73 Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Mensch Elschen 

Von der Miniteichfraktion in einem Schwung in die Schwimmteichfraktion (zumindest für deine Verhältnisse)

Toll geworden, weiter so


----------



## simon (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

hallo motzmod
auch von mir ein grosses lob,sehr schön geworden
nur 2 kleinigkeiten
1.bitte ausstiegsmöglichkeiten bedenken für alles getier
2.warum hätte ich beim mörteln 1,5stunden kaffee trinken sollen??
grus simon


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



zickenkind schrieb:


> darfst Du Dir jetzt in meinem NAMEN ORDENTLICH auf die Schulter KLOPFEN ! ! ! ! !!!


 Danke für das Lob - im  Augenblick fühlt sich meine Schulter aber mehr nach Massage an....



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Von der Miniteichfraktion in einem Schwung in die Schwimmteichfraktion



Ja - geschwommen wird in diesem Teich auch schon - nur nicht von mir. Auch Dir danke für das Lob 



simon schrieb:


> hallo motzmod
> auch von mir ein grosses lob,sehr schön geworden
> nur 2 kleinigkeiten
> 1.bitte ausstiegsmöglichkeiten bedenken für alles getier
> ...



1. Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten sind diverse vorhanden und auch schon getestet worden von meinem Hauskröten-Sortiment der Größe 3 bis 10 cm.
2. Weil es beim Mörteln kein Bier gibt 



Eugen schrieb:


> Hast du auch daran gedacht,dass Familie Molch mal spazieren gehen wollen (



Hi Eugen, Familie Molch hat heute abend mit großem Interesse ihr neues Territorium in Besitz genommen.

Dank Euch allen für den Zuspruch - bin ja noch nicht ganz fertig (mit dem Teich, ich selbst schon eher). Fotos gibt es morgen wieder, ich schaffs nicht mehr nach oben ins Büro 

Katzentest ist auch bestanden, Trinken geht, Angeln endet mit einem Köpper... 

 an alle und


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

So - hier noch ein paar Fotos von gestern:



 

Mal von der anderen Seite:


 

Und Familie Molch kurz vorm Einzug ins neue Heim:


 

Hab grade mal geschaut, in der Flachwasserzone ist das Wasser klar, in der Tiefzone so 50 cm. Das wird schon noch. 

Was muss ich noch machen:

• Pumpe installieren, Schlauch verstecken
• Wasseraustritt modellieren
• Restpflanzen umsiedeln
• __ Schnecken einsetzen (zur Zeit im Eimer, damit sie nicht kaputt gehen)
• Fische umsiedeln
• Altteich auflösen und Plätscherbrunnen wieder installieren. (Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...)


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Update - tja, was hab ich heute gemacht?

Am neuen Teich recht wenig, nur einen Frosch erschreckt, weil ich ihm versehentlich eine __ Bachnelkenwurz überstülpen wollte. 


 

Ansonsten hab ich den alten Teich weiter zerpflückt 


 

Dabei ganz viele __ Schnecken gesammelt - ich wußte gar nicht, dass ich so viele Sumpfdeckelchen hab... 


 

Achja - und Steine geschleppt


 
Nein, natürlich nicht alle :scherz1
Aber Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wieviele Steine man in so einem Kleinteich verbauen kann...


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Ihrs,

gestern habe ich den alten Teich weiter zerlegt. Dabei habe ich zwei kleine __ Kröten, die ich vorher vom Standort des neuen Teichs dorthin verfrachtet hatte, wieder zurück getragen und noch einen Nachwuchs-Molch unter der Folie entdeckt. Wegen Renitenz der Betroffenen war für Fotos keine Zeit.

Später gab es noch Beschwerden über den Zustand:



 
_"Mist - hat mir vorher irgendwie besser gefallen"_


 
_"Such ich mir halt eine neue Badewanne..."_

Und soviel zum Thema billiges Vlies:



Diese Wurzel gehört zu dem Krekenbaum neben dem Teich. Jetzt wißt Ihr, warum ich diesmal "Panzervlies" genommen hab.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Servus Christine



> Wegen Renitenz der Betroffenen war für Fotos keine Zeit.


Hattest wohl keine "Habmichliebjacke" zur Hand


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Sodele,

heute hab ich mich mit der Pumpe befaßt. Erst einmal aus dem alten Teich gepult. Dann vom Schlauch befreit - die von Oase mitgelieferten Edelstahlschrauben der Schlauchschellen ließen sich rausschrauben, als ob sie grad erst eingedreht worden sind - traumhaft. 

Dann die Pumpe von ihrem Gehäuse befreit - die großen Löcher waren mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. Dann begannen Elses kleine Bastelarbeiten.

Eine umgedrehte Blumenkiste hat mit Heißkleber Schühchen aus Vlies verpaßt bekommen, dann die Pumpe mit großen Kabelbindern festgestrippt. Der neue extrafeine Saugfilter aufgeschraubt. Henkel aus Polyester/Hanfband an die Kiste. Fertig.



 


 

Dann folgte ein mindestens halbstündiger Kampf mit einer widerspenstigen Anaconda.  
Man soll "Nichts" nicht unterschätzen. Mit anderen Worten - Luft im Schlauch sorgte für Auftrieb. 

Zu guter Letzt haben der Schlauch und ich uns auf einen Kompromiß geeinigt, bei dem auch noch ein hübscher Kleintierausstieg raussprang. Noch ein bisserle gebastelt und dann...



 
Es plätschert! :freu

Noch nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber das Gröbste ist erledigt. :beeten Jetzt noch ein bisschen anhübschen und morgen dürfen die Fische einziehen!


----------



## HaMaKi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Dann folgte ein mindestens halbstündiger Kampf mit einer widerspenstigen Anaconda.
> Man soll "Nichts" nicht unterschätzen. Mit anderen Worten - Luft im Schlauch sorgte für Auftrieb.



 hi hi Christine, vielleicht hätte man diesen Kampf filmen sollen...
Den gleichen Tanz hat Harry vorletzte Woche hingelegt (denke, Du hast auch den Filtervorsatz von NG?). Ich hab' Tränen gelacht (von wegen unfreiwilligem Auftrieb)..  Wir müssen noch mal rein und korrigieren - die Anaconda liegt noch in einer recht eigenwilligen Form durch den Teich. 

Gratulation zur richtigen Lage!


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*Jippieh - geschafft!*

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben!

Es ist geschafft. Bis auf ein bißchen Feintuning kann man es so lassen. Gestern sind die Fische und so ziemlich letzten Pflanzen eingezogen.


 


 

Auch die Plätscherecke ist fast fertig.


 

Die __ Moderlieschen haben eine Stunde nach Einzug die Seerose für besetzt erklärt und mit der Familienplanung begonnen - was will man mehr ?


----------



## Inken (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Gratuliere, Christine!

Toll geworden! Ein Teich, der sich sehen lassen kann! 

Was bleibt mir da noch, als dir immer gesunde und muntere Bewohner, klares Wasser und viele gemütliche Stunden in eurer neuen Wohlfühlecke zu wünschen! Aber du gönnst uns schon noch ein Foto, wenn alles ein wenig eingewachsen ist?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Elschen,
kann mich Inken nur anschließen  Sehr schön geworden. Der erste Schritt in richtung Koiteich ist somit gemacht


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Uwe,

ne, wird kein Koiteich, ist ein Katzenteich:


 
_"Meine Terasse, mein Teich, meine Fische!"_


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2009)

*Nachtrag*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

hier noch ein Nachtrag.

Was ist aus dem alten Teich geworden. Und dann waren da noch Vertriebene, die dem neuen Teich weichen mussten...

Die Zwergrhodies und der Plätscherbrunnen haben einen neuen Platz gefunden, wo vorher der alte Teich war. Ein bisschen Wasser muss da sein - schließlich haben wir Stamm-Badegäste...


 

Bei der Gelegenheit konnte ich dann auch ein paar meiner __ Hosta endlich aus den Töpfen befreien.


 

Und das Beste ist: Da geht noch was!


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine!

Dein Ex ist wirklich schön geworden! Gefällt mir sehr gut!  
Der Plätscherbrunnen macht aus dem Beet etwas ganz Besonderes, die Augen haben viel zu entdecken! 
Und es wäre nicht dein Beet, wenn kein Wasser drin wäre! 

Toll!


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Inken,

ja - Wasser muss sein! Allein wegen meinen kleinen __ Kröten 

Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig!


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi.

Wem gehört eigentlich diese schöne, grüne Wiese im Hintergrund des ersten Bildes? 

Ich muss sagen, Dein neuer Teich hat was. 
Eben mal viereckig und trotzdem möglichst natürlich, mit den vielen Pflanzen.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Annett schrieb:


> Wem gehört eigentlich diese schöne, grüne Wiese im Hintergrund des ersten Bildes?
> 
> Ich muss sagen, Dein neuer Teich hat was.
> Eben mal viereckig und trotzdem möglichst natürlich, mit den vielen Pflanzen.



Hi Admine,

Die grüne Wiese ist Hubys heiliger Rasen  flüstern da durfte ich ja leider nicht...)

Danke fürs Lob - ich bin mit dem Teich auch ganz zufrieden. Und die Fische scheinbar auch, denn alle sind fürchterlich am fischeln. Sogar die Bitterlinge haben jetzt angefangen, die Muschel zu füttern...


----------



## Steffi0710 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,

ich habe mir Deine Bilder nochmal in Deinem Fotoalbum angeschaut und finde den Teich wirklich toll (ich liebe Gargoyls  )
Vor allem macht mir die Größe Hoffnung, wie schon erwähnt habe ich auch nur begrenzten Raum zur Verfügung.

Bleiben die __ Molche in dem neuen Teich? Ich dachte umsiedeln wäre bei Molchen nicht möglich? In meinem Miniteich leben auch Molche und ein Frosch, der neue Teich soll schon in unmittelbare Nähe sein und meine Goldfische sollen endlich ihr Leben genießen 
Auch dachte ich Molche lieben nur stehende Gewässer, ist das falsch?

Auf jeden Fall finde ich Deine Leistung echt bewundernswert !!!

LG
Steffi


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Steffi,

danke für die Blumen 

Bei meinen Molchen ist das so, dass vorher an dieser Stelle schon ein Wasserbecken war, das von ihnen mitbenutzt wurde und mein alter Teich vielleicht 6 - 7 Meter max. entfernt ist. Sie sind also nicht wirklich umgesiedelt.

Das Becken, das vorher dort stand, ist jetzt an die Stelle des alten Teichs gerückt und wird schon benutzt, wie Du siehst:


----------



## Steffi0710 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Klasse 

Wenn meine Molchfamilie also ganz von allein einen Ausflug macht und es gefällt ihr im größeren Teich, ist es auch kein Problem, dass Goldfische drin wohnen ?!

Deine Bilder werden echt gut, wenn ich meine __ Molche fotografiere, kann ich anschließend eine lustige Raterunde starten. Meine jüngere Tochter erkannte ein Krokodil :crazy

LG
Steffi


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Steffi,

das auf dem Foto ist aber Gertrude, eine unserer Badekröten.

Es kann durchaus sein, dass die __ Molche den Teich mit Goldfischen nicht annehmen, aber möglich ist es. Die beste Voraussetzung ist umfangreiche Bepflanzung und eine schöne Sumpfzone. Bei mir bevorzugen die Molche eigentlich meistens die fischfreie Zone (und ich habe wesentlich kleinere Fische als Goldies).


----------



## Steffi0710 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,

doch, doch, Gertrude habe ich erkannt 

Meine Bilder unserer __ Molche sehen immer aus als wäre es Treibholz oder halt auch ein Krokodil 

Werde mir mal Gedanken machen über eine Sumpfzone (war doch Dein Modell mit dem gelben flexsiblen Rohr?)

Bin noch hin und hergerissen, Dein Teich ist wirklich sehr schön, wollte eigentlich immer eher ein Teich mit wenig Grün und vielen Steinen. Aber wenn es den Tieren dann doch besser gefällt, such ich mal ein Kompromiss 

Noch ist alles möglich 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Steffi,

mit vielen Pflanzen und wenig Steinen tust Du Dir auch selbst einen Gefallen. Je mehr Steine, desto größer die Erwärmung im Sommer. Je mehr Pflanzen, desto mehr fressen den Algen das Futter weg. Und grad in der Sumpfzone gibt es ja sooooo viiiiiiiiiiele Schönheiten...

Mein Teich hat auch in erste Line die Steinumrandung. Im Teich sind relativ wenig Steine, nur da, wo sie unbedingt als Stützen oder z.B. zum kaschieren des Wasserauslaufs benötigt werden. 

Übrigens: Ich find schon, das __ Molche grad in der Schwimmbewegung was von kleinen Krokodilen haben...


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hi,

Gertrud hat auch ein schönes schattiges Versteck gefunden...


----------



## Steffi0710 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Huhu,



da geht einem das Herz auf 

Aber - dumme Frage - wo sitzt Gertrud da ? Hast Du noch eine Teichwanne?

Schöne Pfingsten
LG
Steffi


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Steffi0710 schrieb:


> Aber - dumme Frage - wo sitzt Gertrud da ? Hast Du noch eine Teichwanne?



Hi Steffi,

ja - auch Dir frohe Pfingsten. 

Doch die eine oder andere Miniteichwanne hab ich noch...

Getrud sitzt da https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/83


----------



## Steffi0710 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Juhu 

ich nochmal....

Wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen habe, hast Du einen kleinen Bachlauf, der aber nicht direkt in den Teich führt, sondern ein bißchen abgetrennt liegt.
Ist dort deine Pflanzzone? Du hast außer dieser Pumpe keinen Filter, richtig?

Nach vielem lesen (ohje, es vergeht die Zeit im Flug im Forum) habe ich mich entschieden einen Naturteich zu machen. Für die Fische suche ich ein schönes zuhause. Zwei Shubunkis (richtig?)  würde ich ja gerne behalten, aber ich lese im Forum immer, dass es nicht besonders für die Wasserqualität sei 

Naja, inspiriert von deinem Projekt, hab ich heut schon mal ein wenig gebuddelt 

Werde versuchen viel von euch zu lernen 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*Update Juli 2007*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

so - die Algenblüte ist vorbei - zwar wirkt das Wasser grün, aber ich kann wieder bis auf den Grund gucken. :freu

Hier mal ein Gesamtüberblick von heute:


 

Man beachte den Zaun hinten im Bild (wieder ein Schritt näher zum Koiteich  ) - nicht schön, aber nützlich. 
Es handelt sich um einen provisiorischen Seerosenschutzzaun. 
Katz hatte mir hoch und heilig versprochen, die Fische in Ruhe zu lassen. Das tut sie auch. 
Sie findet aber die Seerosenblätter und -knospen  toll, die Dank der __ Moderlieschen so schön zappeln. 

Aber nichts desto trotz kommt die Froebelie endlich in Gang: 2 Blüten und 6 Knospen... 


 


Eugen hatte mir zum TT ja zwanzig __ Wasserlinsen mitgebracht. 
In die Tüte waren ihm dann aus Versehen auch ein paar Krebsscheren geflutscht. 
Die machen sich sehr gut. Die eine blüht und blüht und blüht seit Tagen ununterbrochen. 
Auch die Tannenwedel, der __ Fieberklee und der __ Wasserstern von Mitch machen sich ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Man muß Gott für alles danken
Auch für Pflanzen von den Franken


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Man muß Gott für alles danken
> Auch für Pflanzen von den Franken



Und vor allen Dingen, dass sich unseren Gegebenheiten am "Eismeer" trotzdem angepasst haben....


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Es geht aber auch umgekehrt 

Das Sumpfblutauge "lübeckia" macht mir richtig Freude


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Na - das hört man doch gerne 

Hier noch ein Nachtrag zum Teich:

Meine Goldelritzen auf der Weide:


----------



## inge50 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,

sieht prima aus  

Hast du fein gemacht 

Meine __ Wasserlinsen und auch den __ Wasserstern haben meine Schubis zum fressen gern 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## paper (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Christine,

super sieht dein Teich aus!


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Danke, Inge und Melitta! oops


----------



## Inken (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Wow, meine Else... sieht ja richtig satt aus bei dir! 

Ich wünsche dir stabile Wasserwerte und weiterhin einen so ausgeprägten :gdaumen !!!

LG! 
Inken

PS: Hast du eigentlich schon Nachwuchs? Fischtechnisch natürlich...


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*



Inken schrieb:


> PS: Hast du eigentlich schon Nachwuchs? Fischtechnisch natürlich...



Danke, danke, meine Liebe!

Nein, es sind zwar alle fleissig in der Produktion gewesen, aber da sie ja auch ihr Futter selber suchen müssen...

Noch habe ich nichts entdecken können. Aber ich schaue jeden Abend mit der Taschenlampe in den Randbereichen und Fadenalgenpolstern nach. Bis jetzt erfolglos.


----------



## Inken (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Bei mir auch ned... 

Trotzdem man äußert fleißig war/ist! Wird schon noch, bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo Inken!

Update: Nachwuchs gesichtet: drei verschiedene Größen: 1,5 cm, 1 cm und 0,5 cm Länge. Jeweils zwei Augen mit Schwanz  

Und frag jetzt bitte nicht, von wem die sind


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Bei uns auch, seit vorgestern! 

Definitiv die gleichen wie bei dir!


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Moin,

gestern hab ich zwei Jungfisch-"Schwärme" entdeckt :freu

Ich hoffe, es sind diesmal keine __ Stichlinge


----------



## HaMaKi (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Hallo ihr Beiden @Christine und @Inken

dann drück' ich jetzt nochmals heftig die Daumen, dass das mal klappt mit den Kleenen!!!


----------



## Inken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2,2 x 4,5 m - kann das ein Teich werden?*

Danke Marita! Lieb von dir! 

Aber bitte nicht mehr so heftig drücken, inzwischen sind sie da! 
Unzählige Minis von den wilden Elritzen, von 0,5 bis 2cm Länge. Und auch kleine Goldis, wobei die interessant in der Färbung sind. Schließlich gehören ein Shubi und ein Sarasa zu den Vätern. 

So schnell kann's gehen... ratzfatz ist man Omi...

Hoffen wir mal, dass Elsken jetzt Lieschen-Oma ist!


----------

